# Flip top tool cart build.



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Started building a flip top tool cart today for my Ridgid Oscillating Spindle Sander and DeWalt 734 Planer. I got a sheet of 3/4 maple plywood from Home Depot for $40. I wanted the $30 pine cabinet grade plywood they sell, but they were out. This stuff is OK, but I could not image building good cabinets out of it. Is the stuff you get at a lumber dealer better than this? I would hope. Since it is for a shop project, it will do.

Started out cutting the sheet down from 4x8. This is where the problems started it. I ripped it in 2, 2' x 8' sections and as I was doing it, it moved from the fence slightly messing up my cut a bit. I had some wiggle room so nothing was ruined, but it was a bummer. Then I had to cut two 28"x24" pieces. I used a straight edge clamp, but had trouble with my circular saw and the cut was terrible. I think it needs a new blade. Those were the biggest panels and the rest I cut on the TS. I need to plan better and make better circular saw cuts with the straightedge. My rip fence only goes to 25 inches on the right side and less on the left so I couldn't use it for the large, 28", panels.

I also made a mistake in one measurement of 1/4" and had to adjust all the other panels to make up for it. So my cart is a 1/4" less wide. You live and you learn. It will be fine.

Then I cut the dadoes in the side panels for the bottom. Finally something went well for me. I love my Delta Dado Set. Smooth flat bottom dadoes that fit perfect. I had to cut them shy of 3/4" wide since the plywood is 23/32"

Then I drilled the holes in the side panels for the hardware. I still have to cut them out with the jig saw.

My next step is to route a small chamfer on all the plywood edges. I don't have a chamfer bit so I need to pick one up. 

All in all I am happy with today's progress. I need to get better at breaking down the plywood panels to smaller, square sizes. I am also happy that this project should be wrapped up in less than a week of here and there work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's looking great so far. I have this exact one in my shop for the exact same tools and I absolutely love it. I'm not getting any younger and not having to lift that 75lb planer around is a godsend. You are going to love it too. Great work. If you are interested in seeing the change that I made to the rod, you can find the thread here.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo. Question, I see you have the dust chute removed from your planer when it is in the down position. Mine is screwed to the planer and this makes putting the rear table all the way up impossible. Can you flip it with the rear table down or am I going to have to take off the dust chute each time?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Thanks Kenbo. Question, I see you have the dust chute removed from your planer when it is in the down position. Mine is screwed to the planer and this makes putting the rear table all the way up impossible. Can you flip it with the rear table down or am I going to have to take off the dust chute each time?


 
I removed my dust chute completely. The screws are not needed. The 2 top clips that are in the dust chute hold it in place just fine. Whenever I use the planer, I just clip the dust chute into place (without the screws) and everything is just fine. I've used it like this for years now and there has never been an issue.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far, Paul. I made this same one a while back, after seeing Kenbo's, and I am very happy it. You'll find that it's surprisingly sturdy. This is one of those things that could easily make itself at home in any shop.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Very happy I made mine, though I sized it for my Ridgid planer. The new Dewalt is a bit too wide, so I have to remove the handwheel when I flip it over.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That'll be a nice upgrade for you. Looking good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's going to be a nice addition to your shop paul. But what's going on with the jewelry box? 
You don't want to end up like the rest of us, with a bunch of unfinished projects. Lol


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, I have been part of the unfinished project club for years. Just ask my wife. My dad was a carpenter/iron worker and we grew up working with tools. So when we bought our house, a fixer upper, the projects begun. I tend to get things about 90-95% done and then move on. My shed, deck, kitchen are all about 90%. We remodeled the kitchen 8 years ago when we bought the house. I still need to finish painting and finish the crown molding above the cabinets.

As far as the jewelry box, I will say what I said in my finishing thread for it. _ "I think I have become frozen in fear and have not finished with a finish on my jewelry box. I bought some stuff, including BLO, Watco Danish Oil and a clear spray lacquer, but have not been able to bring myself to start finishing it. I think I am going to go with the Watco and Lacquer. I have never really finished anything that was supposed to be super nice, like a jewelry box, so that is why I am hesitant. Plus, like sanding, I think finishing is part of woodworking I am not sure I enjoy. I do have to get it done those, the wife is beginning to bust my chops, saying she hopes to have it by Christmas."_

I plan on starting the finish when I have five days off next week. I will update with pics.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Paul,
Where did you get those plans from? I have been looking for something like this for awhile because I have a small 11'x17' shop to work in and utilizing space is very important. The project is looking very good so far, hope to see the finished product!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I got them in a book called The Complete Small Shop that came with my Shop Notes subscription.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I need this so bad for my ridgid planer and os sander, my shop is to small for 2 carts.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Those who have built this baby, can I use poplar in the top as my hardwood spacer? I have some handy and would prefer to use it as opposed to a more pricey wood.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Those who have built this baby, can I use poplar in the top as my hardwood spacer? I have some handy and would prefer to use it as opposed to a more pricey wood.


Yes, with no problem.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Paul, you saw mine, huh? It is sorta based on those plans but I used 2x material ripped to 3 inches and doubled up. It is really solid. The top is two pieces of plywood with a mdf center piece. Just like you, I have the planer and an oscillating sander mounted on it. Works great.
Mike


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Very happy I made mine, though I sized it for my Ridgid planer. The new Dewalt is a bit too wide, so I have to remove the handwheel when I flip it over.


I need to make one of these. I have the DW735 and the Ridgid sander. How much wider would you make it to fit the 735?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Baja,

The flip-top in Small Shop Solutions is 24" between the sides. I don't know the dimensions of the 735 but the plan can be easily adapted by widening it to fit your machine.

Jeff


----------



## Swindler1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Something I can relate to :yes:


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking real good.


----------



## tplociniak (Oct 22, 2012)

nice work, not to derail your thread but how do you like that craftsman drill press?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey I am still alive and got to actually put in some shop time today. The hurricane, and my mom going home after a four month visit, slowed me down a bit. But hey it has only been two weeks since I started this project compared to my unfinished, six month jewelry box, this cart should be wrapped up shortly.

Today I sanded all the case pieces, drilled the screw holes and glued and screwed it together. I then finished gluing the cleats and kick plate in place and put on the casters. I thought I had four, but only could find three. Looks like a HF run tomorrow. I hope they have one in stock. Things are going well.

On a previous day I cut the slots for the eye bolts and used a hand plane to chamfer the edges. I had a router bit, but have the wrong base plate for it, so I went old school. My chamfers are not perfect, but they are hand crafted, haha.

Next step will be to mill some rough poplar for the top filler pieces and build the top. Today was my first of five days off, so I hope to finish this baby.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

TP I really have not used the Craftsman DP enough to have an opinion. I got it for $75 on CL, so I really can't complain. It works well enough.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

your cart looks great. I need to make something like this for my planer. tplociniak I have the same craftsman DP and it works relay well. I have had it for a year and a half with no problems. Sears has discontinued it unfortunately.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Moving right along. Milled some rough poplar to make the top spacers. Silly me was not thinking and only milled enough to make the front and back spacers and not the sides. Duh! So I had to mill one more board. Wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't have to constantly switch plugs and dust collector hose between machines. But it really was not that bad. Was loving my Delta 8" Jointer and Dewalt 734 Planer. Also noticed that the only time I got snipe on the planer was when I didn't lock the head down. You learn something every day.

After cutting all the poplar spacers to size, I had to find a way to notch the spaces for the eye bolt latches. It said to use the table saw, but I have no tenoning jig and was nervous about free handing it. I tried to use the BS, but it did not work right. I then decided to try the TS. I put the 1/4" dado set on and a taller fence and went for it. Probably not the best, or safest way to do it, but it got done. I will make a tenoning jig before trying that again freehand.

Got the spacers glued to one side of the top and waiting for it to dry a bit and then I will glue the other side on. She is coming along nicely.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the show Paul. 
It's looking good so far. It's nice to have your tools easily accessible. I need to make a couple of them myself, so ill be watching you.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> After cutting all the poplar spacers to size, I had to find a way to notch the spaces for the eye bolt latches. It said to use the table saw, but I have no tenoning jig and was nervous about free handing it. I tried to use the BS, but it did not work right. I then decided to try the TS. I put the 1/4" dado set on and a taller fence and went for it. Probably not the best, or safest way to do it, but it got done. I will make a tenoning jig before trying that again freehand.


I laid out the length of the slot, drilled the appropriate diameter hole at the end of each slot and finished up with my jig saw and a file.

Looking good Paul. My flip tops may be the most useful shop projects I've done so far.

Jeff

Edit: Sorry Paul I just realized you were talking about notching the top spacers not the cart sides. ;/

I used a tenoning jig. I had to build one to complete that part of the flip top project. Funny how one thing leads to another.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well the top is glued. I drilled the holes and installed the eye bolts. Then drilled the hole in the top for the 1/2" metal bar I used for the pivot. That is where I needed Thor's hammer to get it through the top. My holes must be off slightly or the rod bent a bit, or both. I had to cut a couple wholes to guide it. I got it through though and it pivots. Not too bad, almost smooth. I might need an adjustment here and there.

I also needed to trim the whole top a bit to get it to fit. I didn't use my ZCI and got some chip out on one side. I may put some trim along the side to hide it. 

So I may put a few coats of poly on it for protection and need to drill the bar for some cotter pins. Should have done it before. Then I put the tools on it. Stay tuned.

I am also going to build some storage bins on the sides for accessories.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good Paul.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Finished sanding the top and put a first coat of Minwax Fast Dry Gloss Poly on it. I am not the best finisher. A few runs, drips and some saw dust on her, but OK for a shop cart. I would usually stop now. I think my DP Cart only has one coat of poly on it. I know you should put more on and if it were a project for the home, I would and will for this cart, as practice. So I guess I will need to give a light sanding with something like 220 or higher, right? Then some more poly.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, thats how I do it. Real light scuff sanding with 220, then another coat like you said. I usually do 3 coats, but thats me. Looking great man.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Paul, if you typically stop at 85-90%, you got me beat by more that 50% right now on this. I built the same one, same plans, and never put a finish on it -- heck, I don't think I even sanded any part of it. Well, not on purpose (palm random orbital sanders don't stop just because you flip the switch off...:laughing. Looks good!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I may build one of these also. My local discount wood seller often has pre finished 11 ply birch for 40 ish /sheet.

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Schnitz, I am trying to be a better woodworker and kicking it up a notch. I may draw the 95% done and I am finished line at finishing the finish. I need the practice for bigger, better projects. I still also need to drill some holes in the metal bar for cotter pins and the plastic knobs are also missing, so I could leave them off to keep my unfinished record going.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

DST I wish I could find 11 ply boards for 40ish around me. This cart is an easy build. It is only my fourth project and I finished it with part time work, in little over three weeks. Well almost finished it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I started with the same set of plans but deviated just a little. Open frame using 2x4 stud lumber was much cheaper than double plywood. I did use plywood for the top. Double layer of 3/4 BC plywood framed with 2x4 material. Dados down the center of the two pieces of plywood gave a hole completely through the top so I used 1/2" black iron pipe for the top to pivot around. Turn buckle locking mechanism also worked pretty well. No rods sticking out around the sides. They did need a bit of adjusting by gluing tapered shims to the bottom side. I had just a little rocking in the top at first. :smile:
Drawer pulls through from both sides. I have the OSS on one side and the bench grinder and the Worksharp on the other. I had interference in the mounting holes trying to mount them so the front was always the front of the stand, hence, the pull through drawer.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Very good John. Great idea about the pipe and the drawer at the bottom. I had planned on putting a drawer in the bottom of mine and even cut a piece of plywood for the drawer box top, but didn't measure the height of the cart correctly and had no room for it. I may use the 24"x24" piece of ply for a cross cut sled.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

Paul, I built the very same flip-top cart. Yours look very nice!! Mine is stained about 90% with some old minwax stain that I had laying around. I ran out before I could finish it. I have my miter saw on one side and I used to have an old drill press on the other side. It was a God send. To be able to flip the top to get to each tool. And along with the ability to roll it around my shop made it even better. I built a removable wing, if you will, that gives my material support when I use the miter saw. My old drill press bit the dust a while back and my new-to-me drill press was too big so now I have an old scroll saw where the drill press was. I don't really use the scroll saw but since it was laying on the floor and I was always moving it or walking around it I thought I might as well secure it to the other side time being.

- Bob


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, after being lazy the last couple of days, tonight I sanded the first coat of poly and put on a second coat. I have never sanded poly for a second coat before and when I started I was seeing small scratches with the 220 sandpaper. I started to worry, but followed through. Wiped it all down with a tack cloth, man that was tacky. Even my hands were super tacky afterwards. I then started the second coat and boy was I surprised. It was looking like glass, to me anyway. The first coat seemed to soak in a lot, but this coat really shined. Sure it is still wet, but I was happy at the gloss. We will see what it looks like when dry.

The first coat got a rough feeling when dry, will the second coat stay smooth or will it also rough up? Who knows I may hit it again with another coat. I know it is a shop cart, but it also practice finishing so it may coat it up super glossy.

Pictures to come later.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Paul, the second may be slightly rough and fuzzy but nowhere near as rough as the first coat. Sounds like things are progressing normally with your finish. It is amazing how differently the first and seconds coats come out. If, by chance, your second coat is slightly rough, only sand it very lightly with fine paper (280-320 or so) and the third coat will be incredible. I use good quality sanding sponges (3M, I think); "x-fine" grit. Avoid the crappy ones that Harbor Freight sells. The grit falls off if you look at them too hard.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

One month to the day and my weekend flip top tool cart is finally done. Not quite perfect, but I think it came out pretty good. I learned a lot and will use that knowledge on future projects. My flipping action works OK, but it is something I think I would work getting to work better if I build another. Also my notches on the sides of the top, for the eye bolts, are no where near perfect and something I really should have spent more time on. I didn't have a tenoning jig to cut the slots, so I freehanded it, not recommended. I don't think it was a safe cut and it is something I will not try again. Plus they came out bad. I should have made a jig.

I am psyched that the planer and sander fit. I will be able to use them much easier now that I won't have to pull them out and lift them onto the bench every time I need one. Now I can just roll out the cart. Hook up the DC, plug it in and away we go. I may build some side bins to hold the extras that no longer can stay on the sander or planer.


















What's next? Probably more things to make my shop better. I need a cross cut sled. I may build the tool storage cubby cabinets in The Complete Small Shop book. I might also rework the shop layout. I also need to re-tune my table saw and band saw.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's really cool Paul. Looks like a great space saver.
Sorry but you said what's next?......how about that gem jewelry box? Did you forget. Lol


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

No I didn't forget and neither has my wife. I just don't have the guts to put a finish on it. I have purchased both BLO and Danish Oil, plus some spray lacquer. I am not sure if I should use the BLO or the Danish Oil. The plan used BLO, but they also used Wenge instead of Padauk. Not sure how either will look with the BLO or Danish Oil. I need to do a test on some scrap. I am new to all this, especially stains, oils and finishes. This will be my next project. I told her she would have it by Christmas.

Dom, after I showed my wife your post she said to say "Tell him I like him." Haha.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

All of these flip-top carts, I want one more and more. But I've been thinking of mounting the planer sideways on it, and the miter saw on the other side. Then build an adjustable support on the end of the cart.  no longer have to pull out my roller stand


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Dwillems26 said:


> All of these flip-top carts, I want one more and more. But I've been thinking of mounting the planer sideways on it, and the miter saw on the other side. Then build an adjustable support on the end of the cart.  no longer have to pull out my roller stand



I can tell you this first hand, and I'm sure Paul will too, in about a week. Once you make one, you will wonder how you ever got along without it. The roller support idea is something I hadn't thought of, sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Even if I just built separate carts for both tools, I would have been happy not to have to lug them out and set them up every time I wanted to use them. The flip top, taking up less space, is a super bonus in my small shop. This cart will make using either tool no longer a PIA. I always hated lifting that heavy planer up to my work bench and setting it up. I am excited.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I remember reading and article for this project but I can't seem to find it in my back issues. Could you tell me what magazine/issue this was in?

NVM, I found it in Kenbos thread.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Even if I just built separate carts for both tools, I would have been happy not to have to lug them out and set them up every time I wanted to use them


That's what I did Paul. Having one machine per flip top allows me to park them under my RAS bench when not in use.

With the machines in the down position I can roll the carts out and use them as saw horses or set things that I'm using on them wherever I'm working.

Jeff


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

The plans are in the book "The Complete Small Shop" that you get as a bonus to a Shop Notes magazine subscription.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think you have to be a subscriber to purchase the book.

http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0821.html


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Your cart turned out great, Paul. I'm glad to see that you got it completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

What are you doing to store all the tid bits from the sander? I have the same sander mounted on my cart and I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I will probably build some bins for the sides. Now I have them in a box sitting on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Paul W., may I ask what magazine or book you got the design and plans out of. I can't seem to find a design anywhere. Thank you.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

It is called The Complete Small Shop and it was a free gift with my Shopnotes subscription. They sell another book with the same title, but I am not sure if it has the same plans.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Anguspapa said:


> Paul W., may I ask what magazine or book you got the design and plans out of. I can't seem to find a design anywhere. Thank you.


Read up about 4 posts you will find your answer.


----------

